# Maryland Joins Washington State In Banning Internet Sales



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just came across this. Thankfully we have retailers like smokingpipes.com that are standing up to this type of thing.

Maryland Bans Internet Sales of Pipe Tobacco and all OTP | Pipes Magazine - The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Geez, sad indeed. 2 states now.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I guess we'll all be bending over and taking it in the a$$ in the years ahead. I think this ridiculous war on tobacco is well......ridiculous! I can understand some of the government clamps with cigarettes as that's a drug addition more than anything else. But pipes and cigars.....well, last time I checked we're not in that camp.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Taxes... That is what Maryland really wants. They even limit beer sales to liquor stores only to protect the taxes.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Would someone be kind enough to explain to me how a state can enforce such a law, within the state in question?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think law makers even consider enforcement issues any more, if they ever did.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Would someone be kind enough to explain to me how a state can enforce such a law, within the state in question?


I think it would be difficult to go after individuals, and some retailers, like smokingpipes.com, feel it is a violation of the commerce clause as Ted explained to us in a thread on the Washington law and continue to ship. However, it seems that other etailers (Tobacco Barn and others, for example) don't want to take any chances and have stopped shipping to Washington (this and confusion over the federal law against cigarette sales has even effected overseas etailers such as Synjeco in Switzerland which used to ship tobacco to the US) so the States are winning in some ways. The real question is how long before the Feds step in. Then we are all in deep trouble.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Much as I may sound like a Chicken Littler here, this is why I've been building a cellar to last me a lifetime. Its taking a lot of effort too as I'm only 28 currently. 10lbs and counting.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

This is so sad to me, I risk my neck giving people the freedom they deserve, and now if you want to have tobacco shipped to you in those states it is illegal? 
If you want to order tobacco from an online retailer, who pays the price? This is just getting to be a little crazy, sort of like when they tried to make it where we could not have tobacco products here in the combat zone, there thankfully was enough protest that it was buried.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

They also have proposed raising the tobacco taxes 500% on OTP ("Other Tobacco Products", which includes pipe tobacco and cigars). 

All this, just as I started broadening my smoking horizons. I like CI and their prices. Some of my favorite cigars can't be found around here easily or at all (Rodrigo, some JRs, I haven't seen most Black Pearl variations locally). I just started getting into different pipe tobaccos, many of which I've never seen around here, and 4noggins' has at least one of my favorites and is only available online (Bald Headed Teacher, and with this law, I may nix my plan to try a lot of their other blends since it would suck if I liked it and then couldn't get it). I guess I'm going to have to order a couple pounds of Bald Headed Teacher.

It is too bad I just spent a ton of money on pipes the past month or two (the most recent, I just ordered a new Radice this morning). I could have had some money to hoard some of my favorites, but now I won't. I may need to look into a PO box in Northern Virginia (about an hour drive).


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Maryland...another state I would never move to, and another reason not to.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

The gun laws, taxes, politics in general, and a few other things had already had me looking into moving to Virginia or Pennsylvania. It is too bad I just started a masters program and I can't move for about 2 years. When that 2 years is up though, I very much doubt I'm staying here. I think I'll start the process of getting my teaching certification in VA now. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

You will have to rent a P.O. Box across the state line. I sense a business opportunity...lol!!

All this crap sickens me.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes reminds me of when I was living in NY, stationed at FT Drum, I loved it up there except for the fact that all of my handguns had to stay in the armory on base. I worked for the 4 years I was there to get my license to have them both in my house, and to carry, since that is the only way to have them there.
Long story made short, I spent countless hours, about a thousand bucks, and still did not jump through enough hoops for them to give me my CCL...
I wish it was different, but I am not parting with my grandfathers 1911 for anyone or anything.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> The gun laws, taxes, politics in general, and a few other things had already had me looking into moving to Virginia or Pennsylvania. It is too bad I just started a masters program and I can't move for about 2 years. When that 2 years is up though, I very much doubt I'm staying here. I think I'll start the process of getting my teaching certification in VA now. :anim_soapbox:


 Please move to GA. A real free state, for the most part, and MUCH better then VA and PA if you like guns and smoking. See if your credits will transfer.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I will be under order is less than a year. To hell with Maryland... and Va as well.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

phatmax said:


> Please move to GA. A real free state, for the most part, and MUCH better then VA and PA if you like guns and smoking. See if your credits will transfer.


At the masters level, most programs will only transfer in up to 6 credits. GA is a bit far anyway. I've been leaning towards a move, and was planning to as soon as the economy improves enough that I can get a job, but it took me a few years to get there. It was hard to make the decision because I grew up here, most of my family is here, and most of my friends are here. The parts of PA or VA where I'd move would only be about an hour to an hour and a half from most of my friends and family and it was tough to get my mind to where I was OK with it- GA is quite another thing altogether (plus, if I move that far, I'm going to MN, TN, VT, TX, or maybe NC).


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Ugh.

When I move back down to DC, I might have considered living in MD. Not now. How's that for increased tax revenue, legislators?

This is the same state that enacted a "millionaire" tax. When tax time came around, they found out that all of the millionaires decided to leave the state, or declare residency elsewhere losing them tons of money. Idiots.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Eff Maryland. I thought Jersey would have been the 2nd.

This is why I am buying as much tobacco as I can while I can. I may be hoarding, but it's for this exact reason. I talked to my state rep and there isn't anything coming like this for DE, but things like this can slip through quickly and without notice.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

What can be done? This is devastating for me as I will no longer be able to get my favorite bulk online blends. I am really depressed over this as pipe smoking has enabled me to find a relaxing hobby that takes away from the stresses of my occupation and everyday life.

I hate Maryland for lots of reasons and this is just another nail in the coffin albeit a huge nail for me. These Maryland socialist idiots don't care one iota about the so-called "Free State."

How ironic that one of the first tobacco states in the Union that helped to build this country largely from tobacco has become another over-taxed pre-revolution era colony. :banghead:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Jeff... if need be the law says it can not be shipped to Maryland if it was ordered or purchased via blah, blah, blah. Here's what we'll do... I'll sell you something on fleabay, maybe a piece of lined paper for $150 or so. As a show of gratitude for your purchase I will gift you a large amount of tobacco, like $150 worth. No money was exchanged for the purchase of the tobacco and the law says nothing about gifting tobacco to Maryland residents.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> What can be done? This is devastating for me as I will no longer be able to get my favorite bulk online blends. I am really depressed over this as pipe smoking has enabled me to find a relaxing hobby that takes away from the stresses of my occupation and everyday life.


Well, as mentioned above you could always get a PO Box in a neighboring state and have your tobacco orders delivered there. Or, if you have friends/family in a freedom loving state somewhere perhaps they could receive your orders and then send them to you.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Another thing that I notice that hasn't been brought up is the employment the tobacco industry has. How many people are going to start losing jobs because B&M's, Distributors, Processors and Farmers have no market to sell their product to. Granted, it already isn't the largest industry, but I'm betting there could still be tens of thousands of people potentially driven to unemployment, which would strip the states from the taxes that they are getting incoming by the sale of tobacco products.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> The gun laws, taxes, politics in general, and a few other things had already had me looking into moving to Virginia or Pennsylvania.


Even moving to another country wouldn't help anymore. I think we're doomed. The "civilized" countries have gotten even worse than here. "My country right or wrong, to be defended when right and righted when wrong," so I'm sorta stuck here trying to fight the tide. My family's been here so long (1666) we don't even get to celebrate any of the "old country" festivities, like St. Patty's Day, Columbus Day, Mardi Gras or Oktoberfest, where for a day you get to identify your heritage with another country that you can be proud of. sigh. "Live free or die." Death is on the horizon.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

This is mainly for the MD residents. I just got this email from signature cigars.



> _*Signature Cigars*_* is appealing to all cigar enthusiasts to help stop Maryland's maddening attempt to punish our industry for the state's fiscal crisis. This an opportunity for pro-business and pro-cigar constituents from all political backgrounds to stand together to stop this sickening tax legislation which is anti-business and quite frankly an assault on the hobby that is our way of life.
> 
> The hearing on this matter (SB654) is currently scheduled for Thursday, March 10th, 2011 at 1:00pm with the Maryland Senate Budget and Taxation Committee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm Canadian, but all this tobacco ban B.S. seems like a storm that's sweeping across the U.S.

I can now see it getting worse than us here in Canada, and we're socialists! :behindsofa:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow... I used to live in Maryland. I guess, in a way, it makes sense. They've been steamrolling with this ban smoking fad..... It's sad, though.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a feeling it wont be to long before they start banning online tobacco sales in Canada, it just seem inevetable with the way tobacco legislation is being handled.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> I have a feeling it wont be to long before they start banning online tobacco sales in Canada.


Well, you're in about the only province that I'm aware of that it's actually feasible. Walper (for example) can't ship out of province. I'd love to be able to pay your prices for pipe tobacco, as they're about half our prices here. Instead I have to bring back as much as I am allowed to duty-free. Thankfully, I travel a lot and so do many of my friends and family so this is enough at the moment.

Please, Americans, take back your country from your government and from your elite. We all need you to be a real example of rule of, by, and for the people. We may choose to be more socialist up here than you are, but having the example is important. :usa: :canada:


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> I have a feeling it wont be to long before they start banning online tobacco sales in Canada.


Well, you're in about the only province that I'm aware of that it's actually feasible. Walper (for example) can't ship out of province. I'd love to be able to pay your prices for pipe tobacco, as they're about half our prices here in Alberta. Instead I have to bring back as much as I am allowed to duty-free. Thankfully, I travel a lot and so do many of my friends and family so this is enough for the moment.

Please, Americans, take back your country from your elite. We need you to be a real example of government of, by, and for the people. :usa: :canada:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cpuless said:


> Much as I may sound like a Chicken Littler here, this is why I've been building a cellar to last me a lifetime. Its taking a lot of effort too as I'm only 28 currently. 10lbs and counting.


I'm beginning to see the wisdom of that policy. I think I may order a 5-pack of cigars (bundles and boxes for cheaper cigars) and at least a tin or 1/2lb bulk of my favorite pipe tobaccos every payday between now and May (though I have received some good news that suggests all is not lost, and there is always the PO box idea, but who knows what else is coming down the pike).


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Well the cig ban effects even us out here in the combat zones. Now if they decide to totally ban all tobacco sales over the internet, how the heck are we supposed to get what we want while we are deployed? This is all going too far as it is, and if states are starting to do it, before you know it the feds will start looking at doing the same darn thing.
Arg


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Usually this kind of stuff starts in New York and California then moves from one side to the other - I'm surprised it's starting in states like Maryland....

How many people here have received back tax statements 3 or 4 years after purchasing tobacco's from across state lines on the internet?

I've only heard of it happening with cigarettes and cigars, but it still is against federal law to transport tobacco across state lines - in any form - without paying the state tax on it.

I guess there's a loop hole in internet sales?


----------

